# Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River



## Dart (1. Juni 2009)

Die Flundern haben wir leider nicht gefunden....aber was anderes, auch groß und platt. 

Aber der Reihe nach, Anfang Januar 2009 war wieder einmal Andi bei uns zu Besuch in Chiang Mai. Seine Woche Angelurlaub verging wie im Fluge, und nach etlichen schönen Fängen, rückte der letzte Abend mit gemeinsamen BBQ immer näher. Nach leggerer Grillkost saßen wir noch lange zusammen und sprachen über die vergangenen Jahre und seine bisher gemachten Fänge, bis wir schließlich auf zukünftige Angelziele bzw. Fischarten zu sprechen kamen, die ganz oben auf der Wunschliste stehen.
Als dann irgendwann die Sprache auf die riesigen Süßwasserrochen kam, sah ich bei Andi schon die ersten nervösen Zuckungen in den Augenwinkeln. Ja, das war eindeutig einer seiner Traumfische und er berichtete von 3 völlig ereignislosen Versuchen, die er in den letzten 2 Jahren in Bangkok unternommen hatte und das seine Zuversicht auf Erfolg doch eher im Keller gelandet ist. Nachdem ich seine Erlebnisse im Detail (unter anderem ein Daueransitz von nahezu 24 Stunden)erfahren hatte, war mir eigentlich klar, das da in der Vergangenheit einiges bei der Durchführung schief gelaufen sein musste.
Ich bin zwar alles andere als ein Profi für Stingray, aber eines war mir klar, der natürliche Lebensraum sind die Tidenflüsse rings um Bangkok mit einem Gezeitenhub von ca.2m zwischen Ebbe und Flut, stures Aussitzen kann da nichts bringen, da geht es dann doch eher darum zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Location anzugreifen.
Ich berichtete ihm von einem einheimischen Guide mit dem ich seit längerer Zeit befreundet bin, der im Raum Bangkok als wirklicher Experte für Stingrays gilt, und mit seinem Team auch wissentschaftliche Exkursionen des National Geographic, unter Leitung des Biologen Dr. Zeb Hogan, begleitet und guided. Ich versprach ihm, einige Informationen zu sammeln und ihm per e-mail zu schicken, sein nächster Urlaub war für Ende Mai geplant und er hatte ja noch genügend Zeit zu überlegen ob er einen weiteren Versuch starten will. Nach einigen Mails war klar, es sollte nochmals losgehen, aber es war gar nicht so einfach die Urlaubsplanung passend zu machen, da sich in dem gleichen Zeitraum auch wieder der National Geographic und zusätzlich ein Filmteam von Animal Planet angesagt hatten (letzteres ist jetzt, wo ich diese Zeilen schreibe, noch vor Ort). Einige Wochen vergingen bis wir einen möglichen Termin ausmachen konnten und Andi entschloss sich für ein Guiding am 27.5. 2009. Für mich selber war es die ideale Gelegenheit, das Team vor Ort in Aktion zu sehen, und Andi bei der Tour als rasender Reporter zu begleiten......

Zwischendurch mal ein paar Informationen zum Objekt der Begierde.
Giant Freshwater Stingray (lat.:Himantura Chaopraya)
_Himantura chaophraya_ gehört zu den Stechrochen, und zählt zu den größten Süßwasserfischen weltweit, mit einer breiten aber dünnen, ovalen Körperscheibe mit spitz verlängerter Schnauze. Die Körperoberseite ist einfarbig braun oder grau. Die Bauchseite ist weiß mit einem breiten, schwarzen Rand, der an der Vorderseite mehr oder weniger stark unterbrochen ist. Der Schwanz ist peitschenartig lang und dünn und trägt einen einzelnen Stachel. Der Durchmesser der Scheibe beträgt bis zu 2,40 Meter, die Gesamtlänge mit Schwanz kann bis zu fünf Metern erreichen. Es gibt weitere Quellenhinweise die von einem max. Durchmesser von 3,50m und bis zu 600kg Höchstgewicht ausgehen. Nähert man sich dieser Fischart und betreibt man ein wenig Recherche wird einem schnell klar, das niemand wirklich genau weiß wie groß diese Rochen werden können und generell ist diese Fischart kaum erforscht. Das Engagement des Nat. Geo. der letzten Jahre wird da hoffentlich zu mehr Erkenntnissen führen. Etliche Individuen sind nach dem Fang mit GPS-Sendern ausgerüstet worden, um ihre Lebensweise und ihre Wanderwege zu erforschen.

.....Im Mai stand für mich erstmal ein Besuch bei meiner Familie in Deutschland auf dem Programm, Rückflug nach Thailand dann 3 Tage vor der geplanten Tour. Nach Absprache mit meinem Spezi Khun Boy haben wir uns kurzfristig für den Mae Klong entschieden, der neben dem Ban Pakong und dem Chaopraya River das Hauptverbreitungsgebiet der Stingrays bildet. 








Der Mae Klong entsteht durch die Abflüsse des Srinakarin Dam und Kao Laem Dam in der Provinz Kanchanaburi. Er mündet in der Provinz Samut Songkran, ca. 120km südlich von Bangkok, in den Golf von Thailand. Der Mündungsbereich mit seinem Brackwasser und Tidenhub war unser eigentliches Ziel, der Fluss hat hier eine Durchschnittsbreite von 100 bis 120 Metern, die Fische findet man in den tiefen Rinnen und Löchern der Außenkurven.
Pünktlich um 6.30 Uhr, wurden wir von Boy in unserem Hotel an der Sukhumvit Rd. abgeholt, der heftigte Berufsverkehr war zum Glück noch nicht an der max. Schmerzgrenze und der Transfer im Minibus dauerte zum Glück nur 1,5 Std.
Unterwegs wurde dann der geplante Ablauf für den Tag besprochen. Durch etliche Gespräche im Vorfeld wussten wir das die heiße Phase der Gezeitenstillstand zwischen Ebbe und Flut ist, und das es wenig Sinn macht in der hammerharten Strömung während der Gezeiten zu fischen, zum einen sind die Fische dann nicht auf Nahrungssuche und zum anderen würden selbst 2kg Grundblei nicht am Grund liegen bleiben.
Es war halt klar das es nur ein kurzes Zeitfenster geben würde, das man optimal auszunutzen hat.
Wir erreichten den Fluss bei einsetzender Ebbe und wir entschieden mit der Fischerei erst mittags zu starten, Geduld war angesagt. Zum Glück bietet der Mae Klong mit seinen angrenzenden Kanälen, jede Menge Möglichkeiten mit dem Boot die nähere Umgebung zu erkunden und die Wartezeit angenehm zu überbrücken. 






Etliche Tempel und ein Floating Market bieten, neben interessantem Wildlife ein unvergeßliches Panorama. Neben unzähligen Vogelarten sahen wir auch etliche, richtig große Eidechsen (Water-Monitor) im und am Wasser. 









Auf dem Floating Market herschte zwar entspannte Ruhe, Markttage sind von Freitags bis Montags, aber die Kulisse und exotische Atmosphäre war auch so schon sehr einladend. 







Bevor es dann zum Fischen losging wurde erstmal in einem erstklassigen Seafood-Restaurant geschlemmt, Tigerprawn from Grill, Barramundi in süßsaurer, scharfer Soße usw. .....Gaumenfreuden vom Allerfeinsten.
Scharfer Start um 13.00 Uhr, die Strömung war immer noch zu heftig zum Fischen und wir suchten die Rinnen erstmal, mit dem Echolot, nach potenziellen Hotspot ab. Nach weiterer endloser, nervenaufreibender Wartezeit ließ der Strömungsdruck soweit nach, das die ersten Montagen ausgebracht werden konnten. Zum Einsatz kamen Standup- Ruten und große Multis aus dem Biggame-Bereich, als Hauptschnur wurde 120lbs Geflecht und 10m Monoschlagschnur von 300lbs Tragkraft verwendet. 







Selbstgebaute 1,5kg Grundbleie, die mit kräftigen Gummibändern am Swivel fest montiert wurden und 10/0 Circle Hooks vervollständigten die Montage.
Das Ganze erinnerte doch sehr an eine Karpfen-Festblei Montage im XXL-Format. Als Köder kamen kleine, tote Snakeheads zwischen 500-1000gr. zum Einsatz.







Zusätzlich zu unseren zwei beköderten Ruten wurden noch sechs weitere Bojenmontagen in Sichweite von einem Beiboot ausgesetzt, für die Kürze der zur erwartenden Beißzeit eine durchaus sinnvolle Maßnahme.
Nun warteten wir im Boot auf die Dinge die dann hoffentlich kommen mögen, und unsere Geduld sollte dann kurz vor wiedereinsetzender Flut belohnt werden, eine der Bojen setzte sich langsam, in einem Abstand von 30 Metern, flussaufwärts in Bewegung. Blitzschnell wurden die Montagen eingekurbelt, der Anker mit einem Schwimmkörper vom Boot gelöst und auf die Jungs im Beiboot zugesteuert, die die Boje schon im Griff hatten.
Vom Anbiß bis zum Übersetzen, und dem Verbinden der Hauptschnur mit der Schlagschnur der Boje dauerte es gefühlte 3 Minuten. Erster Kontakt mit dem Fisch und Andis Kommentar "Das ist ein Hänger, da tut sich nix" aber dann tat sich doch wohl etwas...seine Augen wurden immer größer und die Arme immer länger.








Was folgte war ein ca. 40 minütiges Tauziehen mit einem gewaltigen Gegner der jeden mühsam gewonnenen Meter Schnur, scheinbar völlig unbeeindruckt, wieder von der Rolle zog.












Als sich das Urzeitmonster nach einer halben Stunde das erste Mal an der Oberfläche zeigte, ist uns beiden die Kinnlade runter geklappt "Holy Shit, was ist das denn für ein Kracher", ein Wahnsinnsgefühl mit Gänsehauteffekt, die euphorische Stimmung in diesem Moment mit Worten zu beschreiben gelingt mir sicher nicht.







Zur Landung waren zwei Ausleger aus Bambus mit einem gespannten Netz ca. 2,5 x 2,5 Meter vorgesehen, Andi musste den Ray sicherlich 7-8 mal an die Oberfläche pumpen, bis es endlich gelang den Fisch über das Netz zu führen.
Endlich war es geschafft und Andis Gesichtsausdruck werde ich wohl nie vergessen.







Wir steuerten so schnell wie möglich den nächsten Spot am Ufer an, um den Fisch schnell vom Haken zu befreien und ein paar Fotos zu machen. 







Da lag er nun sicher im Netz und präsentierte seine eindrucksvolle Schönheit und Größe von ca.2m Durchmesser und 100+kg, aber was dann geschah verschlug uns allen den Atem. Hier im Uferbereich brachte der lebendgebärende Rochen eines seiner Jungen zur Welt und plötzlich flippte aufgeregt ein Minirochen auf der Nase seiner Mama rum.

















Ich habe ja schon Einiges erlebt in meinem Anglerleben....aber damit hätte ich nie gerechnet. Das ist mit weitem Abstand das eindrucksvollste Erlebnis in meinem Anglerleben.
Das Ganze hat sich ja erst vor wenigen Tagen abgespielt, und ich möchte an dieser Stelle erstmal eine kurze Pause einlegen. 
Ich melde mich später noch einmal mit einigen abschließenden Bildern.
Evt. ist die ganze Story etwas zu langatmig geworden, sorry wenn dem so ist, die Eindrücke sind halt noch sehr frisch.
Herzliche Grüße aus Chiang Mai, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Hi! Was für ein absolut endgeiler Bericht - vielen Dank dafür... . Petri!


----------



## kulti007 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

super geil :m:m:m

vielen dank für den bericht #h


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Ohne Worte........#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Geil, einfach nur geil! Sowas ist doch einfach mal sensationell - was völlig Neues (und das ist bei mir gar nicht mal so einfach)!!! :vik:

Auf dem ersten Bild (beim drüberfliegen) hab ich gedacht, da wär ein Teppich im Drill! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Nils1981 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Dickes Petri zum "Ufo" #6

...ich dachte auch zuerst an nen fetten Teppich


----------



## hans albers (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

..Unglaublich..

wat n dat für n frisbee...

sowas erlebt man nich alle tage..

greetz
lars


----------



## Dart (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Moin, moin
Erstmal tausend Dank für das tolle Feedback :m



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Bild (beim drüberfliegen) hab ich gedacht, da wär ein Teppich im Drill! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Ich hatte ursprünglich schon die Überlegung, ob ich den Trööt nicht "Die fliegenden Teppiche vom Mae Klong River" nenne.:q

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Vormittag.































Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## bacalo (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten und vor allem Danke für das berichten und einstellen der Bilder!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mlkzander (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Hi dart, was ein geiler bericht

ich will im janaur auch für mindetsens 3 wochen runter kommen
kannst du den kontakt zu dem guide mit mir herstellen?

ich würde ausserdem noch gern siamcarps, arapaimas und
mekongwelse befischen


----------



## Michel81 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

wahnsinn! was für ein fisch.

krasse nummer mit der spontangeburt. vermutlich dachte der fisch, sein letztes stündlein hätte geschlagen und wollte wenigstens das kleine retten. petri!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Echt geiler Bericht und super Fotos!!#6
Wat für`n Fisch!|bigeyes
Dickes Petri Heil von mir!


----------



## j4ni (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Danke Dart! Wie immer ein super Bericht und klasse zu lesen!


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Hallo Dart 
danke für den super Bericht und tollen  Bilder .Na ja Thailand ist immer eine Reise wert .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## SimonHH (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

*Evt. ist die ganze Story etwas zu langatmig geworden, sorry wenn dem so ist,*



:q:q...selten so gelacht,reiner



DIE STORY IST VIEL ZU KURZ!!! 

dickes petri zu der tischplatte und zu dem absolut tollen bericht.#6


----------



## ThomasL (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Hallo Dart

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder#6


----------



## Dart (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Nochmals danke für die vielen Petries



mlkzander schrieb:


> Hi dart, was ein geiler bericht
> 
> ich will im janaur auch für mindetsens 3 wochen runter kommen
> kannst du den kontakt zu dem guide mit mir herstellen?
> ...


 
@mlkzander
Ich schick dir gerne ein paar Infos per p.m., das kann aber 3-4 Tage dauern, ich bin im Moment ziemlich busy und immer nur kurz online.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Laketrout (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Hallo Reiner
supper Bericht. 
Ich war schon an diesem floating market, hätte aber nie gedacht das solche Riesen in der direkten Nachbarschaft vorkommen.


----------



## Dart (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Ich war schon an diesem floating market.....


Hi Roland
Das traue ich dir allemal zu, obwohl das so richtig abseits der bekannten Pfade liegt|supergri
Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Floating Market "Damnoen Saduak" den man in jedem Reiseführer findet.....der liegt ca. 20km weiter flussaufwärts.
Greetz in die Schwyz, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Jean (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder,Reiner! Ist Steve Irvin nicht von so einem getoetet worden oder ist das eine andere Art Stachelrochen in Thailand? Btw, hab nen Clip in Youtube gefunden ueber einen Lake Monsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59CfTribpiE&feature=channel Kennst du diesen See? Muesste ne aehnliche Anlage wie deine sein...?


----------



## Dart (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*



Jean schrieb:


> Ist Steve Irvin nicht von so einem getoetet worden oder ist das eine andere Art Stachelrochen in Thailand?


Das war eine andere Spezies, die den Stachel am Schwanzende hat, und damit gezielt zuschlagen kann.
Die Stingray hier haben den Stachel an der Unterseite des Schwanzes im ersten Viertel der Gesamtlänge, auf dem Bild sieht man gut die Position an dem Lappen, der um den Schwanz gewickelt wurde.







Am IT-Monster Lake war ich im Oktober 2008 -->  http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1163.html

Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Heftig,DANKE für den Bericht!


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Schöner Bericht, tolle Bilder und WAS FÜR EIN FISCH!


----------



## Jean (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*



Dart schrieb:


> Das war eine andere Spezies, die den Stachel am Schwanzende hat, und damit gezielt zuschlagen kann.
> Die Stingray hier haben den Stachel an der Unterseite des Schwanzes im ersten Viertel der Gesamtlänge, auf dem Bild sieht man gut die Position an dem Lappen, der um den Schwanz gewickelt wurde.
> 
> 
> ...



Dacht ich mir schon, aber diese hier koennen einem bestimmt auch boese Verletzungen zufuegen, die wickeln da nicht umsonst nen Lappen drum. Werden die auch von den Thais gegessen oder nur C&R? Was ist dort ein guter Speisefisch oder moegen die alles? Die Asiaten hier in Vancouver verschmaehen fast nichts,vom halbverottetem Lachs ueber Minikrabben oder selbst kleinste Fische...sind aber zu 99% Chinesen, keine Thais.Schoener Bericht uebrigens auch vom Monster Lake und tolle Fische :m


----------



## Dart (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*



Jean schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir schon, aber diese hier koennen einem bestimmt auch boese Verletzungen zufuegen, die wickeln da nicht umsonst nen Lappen drum. Werden die auch von den Thais gegessen oder nur C&R? Was ist dort ein guter Speisefisch oder moegen die alles?


Natürlich muss man vorsichtig sein, aber das gilt in erster Linie für die Guides, als Angler kommt man erst gar nicht in Reichweite des Stachels....erst dann, wenn er mit einem dicken Tuch umwickelt wurde.
Als gute Speisefische aus dem Süßwasser gelten Barramundi, Tilapia und Striped Snakeheads, dazu kommen halt noch etliche Meeresfische, und Seafood.
Die Rochen haben keine Bedeutung auf den Fischmärkten, man kann nur den äußeren Flossensaum essen und der ist schon zäh wie ein alter Schuh.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Roosterfish (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Hallo Reiner,

wieder ein Bericht der Extraklasse. Du solltest mal ein Buch schreiben.
Roosterfish


----------



## andydererste (22. März 2016)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Hatte heute die Ehre mit dem gleichen Guide. Absolut episches Erlebnis. Die Jungs Wissen was sie machen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. März 2016)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*



andydererste schrieb:


> Hatte heute die Ehre mit dem gleichen Guide. Absolut episches Erlebnis. Die Jungs Wissen was sie machen...





 Wahnsinn der Fisch.#6

 Aber weshalb tut man sich das an, angeln soll doch entspannen.


----------



## Dart (17. April 2016)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*



andydererste schrieb:


> Hatte heute die Ehre mit dem gleichen Guide. Absolut episches Erlebnis. Die Jungs Wissen was sie machen...



Goiler Fisch, dickes Petri!#6

Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, war es wohl eher nicht der gleiche Guide "Khun Boy", egal Glueckwunsch zum Fangerfolg!#h


----------



## Sweetwater (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*



Dart schrieb:


> Goiler Fisch, dickes Petri!#6
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, war es wohl eher nicht der gleiche Guide "Khun Boy", egal Glueckwunsch zum Fangerfolg!#h


Richtig, das ist das Team von dem Franzosen..
Zum Thema Stachel meine ich mich zu erinnern das die jedoch auf der Oberseite sitzen genau wie bei ihren Verwandten im Salzwasser. Ich hatte sogar ein Exemplar das zwei Stachel direkt hintereinander besaß, leider habe ich das Foto nicht mehr.
Aber einige sind noch vorhanden. 
Meine persönliche 6 Personen Tischplatte ist jedoch nach Vorfach-riss verloren gegangen. Da hatte uns Big-Mama schon paar hundert Meter Flußauf gezogen gegen die Strömung.


----------



## Dart (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die Riesenflundern vom Mae Klong River*

Wie ich heute leider von Khun Boy erfahren habe, musste er die Touren auf die Suesswasser-Rochen aufgeben.


Lokale Beamte und Politiker haben zunehmend versucht mehr und mehr Geld fuer eine Lizenz aus ihm herraus zu pressen....Schande!


Sollte es positive Aenderungen geben, melde ich mich selbstverstaendlich wieder


LG Reiner


ps. bin seit kurzem auch im Gesichtsbuch unterwegs: https://www.facebook.com/riner.agethen


----------

